# PC based solutions? (ASIO)



## bobdole369 (Aug 15, 2009)

It seems this particular forum is geared towards Behringer stuff (the BFD, 2496, etc). Has anyone put any effort towards building a PC-based EQ device? I'm currently working on an ASIO based EQ/active xover/delay solution using a PC, would like some opinions. 

console/frequency allocator pro (fairly low cost once the PC cost is out of the way)

vsthost/crossover 3way/easyq (free for personal use)

etc.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread might provide something along the lines of what you're looking for. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

